
Competitive Programmer's Handbook (2017) [pdf] - johnsonjo
https://cses.fi/book/index.html
======
mdaniel
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952222)
from 3 months ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14115826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14115826)
from one year ago

------
Marly3
I wonder if there has ever been a thread on algorithms competitions where
people don't immediately come in and dump their job interview ptsd/angst.

------
hirundo
When I think of competitive programming I don't think of olympiads, I think of
still having a job after other devs have been laid off in the latest
downsizing. Which means kissing ass is a legit event.

~~~
gridspy
I prefer the approach of putting myself forward as someone who is comfortable
moving to a new company.

I'm totally confident in my ability to land a new job should I want to.

~~~
booleandilemma
Every once in a while when I complete a project or something at my job I’ll
say to the higher-ups “one more thing to add to the resume”. I feel like it
keeps them from taking me for granted.

------
mataug
I wish I had this book a couple of days ago !

------
IamHWengineer
this or leetcode for FANG?

~~~
akhilcacharya
Realistically, depends on the FANG.

~~~
bitcoinmoney
Elaborate pls.

